# Ventilator Blues



## R. Scott Clark (May 24, 2007)

Qoheleth and Mick Jagger have something in common.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## MW (May 24, 2007)

I appreciate the thrust of the article, but it is a desideratum that religious writers pay special attention to the "holiness" of the Bible and not denigrate it by comparisons with productions from a God-dishonouring culture.

Jagger and Qoheleth were not saying the same thing. It is a basic idea of Wisdom literature that maxims are stated absolutely but are intended for a limited context. Qoheleth's "all is vanity" is intended for the stated context, "under the sun," that is, to use the apostle John's words, "all that is in the world." Life under the sun may be received and used as a gift of God by one who fears God and keeps His commandments. Hence it is not vanity for those who live accountably. Qoheleth is clear on this point.


----------

